# Looking for Puppy in Oregon/Washington



## BeckyPDX (Jun 5, 2013)

Hello,

I'd like to get a puppy from a breeder close to me & preferrably one that also trains. This way I (and the puppy) have continuity. I live in the Portland area. Anyone have any recommendations? 

It looks like most breeders will ship, but I don't want the puppy to be stuck in baggage. If it came to this I'd probably travel to pick him/her up. 

Oh, I'd really love to have a long-haired red/black puppy. I took care of one in Germany and have wanted one since!

Any advice, suggestions, etc will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Sent you a PM


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I can't tell you who to look at in Oregon or Washington, since the only breeder I am familiar with in either state is NOT someone I recommend. In fact, I make sure to warn against them whenever I see them mentioned.

Is the Boise area too far for you to travel to? If it isn't, check out Heidi Theis at Theishof German Shepherd Puppies for sale in Boise, Idaho. We can ship to any state! She has some wonderful dogs, of the type you are interested in. Long coats aren't as frequent in her litters, but they do happen. 
Sheilah


----------



## K.Creek (Apr 7, 2013)

BeckyPDX said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'd like to get a puppy from a breeder close to me & preferrably one that also trains. This way I (and the puppy) have continuity. I live in the Portland area. Anyone have any recommendations?
> 
> ...


I personally purchased my GSD from Kraftwerk K9 and she is a great dog but they are very pricey and don't have a great business mindset. I have talked extensively with Jean Schrader of Schraderhaus Kennel in Roy, WA and I would highly recommend her. He dogs are reasonably priced and she has a great expectation for her animals. She was very knowledgeable and kind in speaking with me as I considered purchasing from her recently (decided to hold off for awhile). Hope this helps, good luck!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

If you are looking for a black and red long coat, take a look at the following:
TeMar in Oregon
Bullinger in BC
Sinburg Kennels in BC
Tannhauser in Washington
Theishof in Idaho


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

I got my puppy Havoc (JustInCredible Bullinger) from Bullinger Shepherds in British Columbia Canada Bullinger Shepherds breeder of German Shepherds in British Columbia german shepherd puppies He made the flight safely all the way to EHT NJ. Being in baggage is actually a lot easier then having to go to the airport. Gotta look up which one (think Seattle) but Tracy drove two hours from Canada to the Airport in Washington. That's where he started his journey. Tracy is very helpful. Been in business a long time. Has beautiful titled award winning dogs....

If you hit my avatar you can see an album of Havoc.....


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

You can speak to Kathy ("Kayos and Havoc") about TeMar Shepherds. Or you can PM me and I will send you names of a few others you should contact.

My dog's breeder runs training classes, we used to drive over an hour from Portland to Salem to attend the puppy and novice obedience classes. It was nice for us because we got to see siblings and speak to his breeder a few times, so I agree it can be very beneficial. I actually think he had one or two imported black/red (German show line) puppies available last year, although I don't know about their coat length. Here is his website. 

His male "Wega" and his female "Happy" are his two black/red show lines, so you can message him to ask about any planned breedings between the two and if they have produced long coats before. Happy has a litter on the ground right now (recent picture here) but I would suggest talking to the breeder about whether or not a puppy from the litter would be suitable for you. Always discuss your experience with the breed and general lifestyle so you can be matched to the best puppy, regardless of which breeder/litter you go with. 

Feel free to PM for more information about my dog's breeder or other breeders in the area.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I also sent the OP a PM regarding TeMar.
Sheilah


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

I missed your post somehow! Great to know, you helped me a lot when I was looking into breeders a few years back


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

I also purchased my dog from Kraftwerk K9. Great dogs, are they pricey? Well I believe you get what you pay for. What is pricey for one person is not that much to so done else.
They have improved with their customer service as I do believe its who you talk to. If you get any of the trainers they call right back and will spend as much time with you as you need. That is the issue getting passed the office manager "M" as she tends to not follow up and or really in my opion have great organizational skills. Yes frustrating, but every other aspect I had great results even with the so called office manager little hick ups wasn't that bad.
They do great training, and wayne has also just secured best representative of breed care. There are good and bad and two sides to each story. My dog was right on the money for what I asked for and has a very neutral temperament. You are so close take a free tour. 
Most of all take your time, don't rush, ask, ask, as, and research, and make your OWN choice from what you have seen. 
This should be a fun process one that starts the bonding. Tis forum has many members that have helped me a great deal as I have no doubt they can help you


----------



## wildrivers (Sep 28, 2011)

Ray Reid in Salem raises GSD. German Shepherds | Vom HausReidr Oregon


----------



## SPOR (Apr 10, 2012)

I have a Temar GSD. Sent you a PM.


----------

